# Off-Topic >  Searching barbecue marinade recipe

## Okapi

My wife which comes from Canada decades ago want to make his own marinade but she don't remember any logo or maker from his childhood taste(not gravy, american recipe).
Looking for something not too hot and with ingredients we can found in Switzerland, as I know a lot of people on the forum are barbecue fans, your help is needed for something just as best as you think, we eat lamb, pig and a little beef(due to the price here !).
Hoping it's not too much out of subject, I've not found a post about that in the hundreds of posts about barbecue. :Headshake: 
Thanks for your ideas!!!

----------


## jdurand

Now all I need is a pirate to put on the BBQ.

----------


## Okapi

Thanks, I was desperate to obtain one of the most hidden American secrets. ;-)
Now it's too cold for some proof but it will be made during the orange season in months.

----------

